# Newbie from Toronto, Canada



## NEO_72 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi everyone, My name's Corey and I live in Toronto. I'm almost 33, and started working out in high school. Always just 2-3 months at a time. Never ate right, and didn't know squat. Drank a lot and never slept. Used to be a skinny rake. Then I hit 30, and started doing it right. Prioritized eating and diet, 8 hours sleep a day, and a 4 day/week training split that I change around every 3 months or so to prioritize what's lagging. Went from 170ish 3 years ago to 225 now (at 6'1"), although I'm at the end of 6 months of gaining, so I'm a little pudgy   

I figure I've put on about 20+ lean lbs in 3 years. I'm an addict now, although I don't compete, and only supplement with whey. I used to use creatine (gut cramps) and glutamine (a bit$$, but I use this during cardio)...so I'm not hardcore like many of you I imagine.

Well, don't know what else to say. I'm a work in progress, and making gains slow but steady. I only have 16" arms yet, and that's when flexed. So you can see I have a long way to go. Hope you all might help!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2005)

NEO_72 welcome to IM!


----------



## Vieope (Jun 23, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> NEO_72 welcome to IM!


_^_


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 23, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> NEO_72 welcome to IM!





			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _^_


^


----------



## WATTS (Jun 23, 2005)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (Jun 23, 2005)

Wasssuppp T-Town in this place yo watts are u from watts? lol


----------



## NEO_72 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! Hey, anyone know why I didn't get an e-mail notification? I though I had it set up....anyway, glad to be here!




			
				Detroit_4_Life said:
			
		

> watts are u from watts? lol



Hey neighbour in Detroit, ....um....don't quit understand??


----------



## NEO_72 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ah, think I got it now - the notification thing, not you, Detroit 4 Life


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 24, 2005)

Welcome to IM!

Great job so far and arms aren't everything


----------



## NEO_72 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks MorteSubite! But 18" would be nice!


----------

